# Op Laser 2.0



## csssupportmb (25 Nov 2020)

Whats everyone's thoughts on troops & Op Laser for the second wave of the pandemic?


----------



## Sub_Guy (25 Nov 2020)

Why does this post feel like it is coming from a journalist? It has that "Mother Russia" feel to it...  Perhaps my mask is reducing my O2 levels. 

*edited to add.  I have no thoughts, I will do what I am told.


----------



## Furniture (25 Nov 2020)

I think the CAF will be ready to support the people of Canada in whatever way is required.


----------



## kev994 (25 Nov 2020)

The low infection rate compared with the surrounding community seems somewhat remarkable.


----------



## Kilted (25 Nov 2020)

I don't think that we are going to see the large hand out if Class C contracts that we saw on Roto 0.


----------



## brihard (26 Nov 2020)

First public mention I’ve seen of planned CAF involvement in vaccine distribution. Makes perfect sense to leverage CAF’s logistical capability.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/tasker-vaccine-briefing-logistical-challenges-1.5817577


----------



## Weinie (26 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> First public mention I’ve seen of planned CAF involvement in vaccine distribution. Makes perfect sense to leverage CAF’s logistical capability.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/tasker-vaccine-briefing-logistical-challenges-1.5817577



I have an intimate connection to someone involved in this. We will bring a great deal to the table.


----------



## brihard (26 Nov 2020)

Weinie said:
			
		

> I have an intimate connection to someone involved in this. We will bring a great deal to the table.



Yup. I have family reasonably high in the logistics world, I’ve got a sense of how unique CAF’s logistics capabilities are.


----------



## Weinie (26 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Yup. I have family reasonably high in the logistics world, I’ve got a sense of how unique CAF’s logistics capabilities are.



And it's not just logistics involved here. Planning, C2, liaison, admin, tracking. comms etc, all in sp to PHAC/GoC.Fun times.


----------



## brihard (26 Nov 2020)

Weinie said:
			
		

> And it's not just logistics involved here. Planning, C2, liaison, admin, tracking. comms etc, all in sp to PHAC/GoC.Fun times.



Yup. CJOC’s undoubtedly busy.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Nov 2020)

It is what they do.  And they are very good at it


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> It is what they do.  And they are very good at it



I've heard it's all been downhill there recently, with the loss of their finest facial hair.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I've heard it's all been downhill there recently, with the loss of their finest facial hair.



Well in fairness, few institutions have enough inherent resilience to absorb a loss of that magnitude...


----------



## brihard (26 Nov 2020)

Between Rick Hillier helping Ontario, and CAF helping the feds with planned vaccine rollout, I can’t wait for the conspiracy nut jobs to go wild with this.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Nov 2020)

Soldiers, ....in the streets,....with needles...


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Between Rick Hillier helping Ontario, and CAF helping the feds with planned vaccine rollout, I can’t wait for the conspiracy nut jobs to go wild with this.





			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Soldiers, ....in the streets,....with needles...



At least you didn't have to wait long.  ;D


----------



## FSTO (27 Nov 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> It is what they do.  And they are very good at it



Its too bad the PMO didn't task CJOC to take control of the National response to the Covid crisis from the start or during the pause this summer. 
The national response has been all over the place and if there was a time for an organization that has experience in planning an operation from soup to nuts this was the time. Then our health professionals could have dedicated all their time to fighting Covid and not worry as much about the logistic train required for testing, contact tracing, etc.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> It is what they do.  And they are very good at it



In the fine print, though...

_Some experiences may vary_

 ;D


----------



## brihard (27 Nov 2020)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Its too bad the PMO didn't task CJOC to take control of the National response to the Covid crisis from the start or during the pause this summer.
> The national response has been all over the place and if there was a time for an organization that has experience in planning an operation from soup to nuts this was the time. Then our health professionals could have dedicated all their time to fighting Covid and not worry as much about the logistic train required for testing, contact tracing, etc.



Healthcare, however, is a provincial mandate, constitutionally. No federal state of emergency has ever been declared. The provinces have asked for only limited assistance.

The handling of the pandemic has not ben bungled for lack of true expert knowledge. As some leaked recordings out of Alberta are showing, the issue is that the elected political leadership - those actually empowered by law to make decisions - are not bound to solely heed public health advice. They’ve considered many other things too. The military would not have changed that fact.


----------



## FSTO (28 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Healthcare, however, is a provincial mandate, constitutionally. No federal state of emergency has ever been declared. The provinces have asked for only limited assistance.
> 
> The handling of the pandemic has not ben bungled for lack of true expert knowledge. As some leaked recordings out of Alberta are showing, the issue is that the elected political leadership - those actually empowered by law to make decisions - are not bound to solely heed public health advice. They’ve considered many other things too. The military would not have changed that fact.



Hmm, sometimes the national interest should over-ride provincial stove-piping. The feds should not run roughshod over provincial sensibilities of course, but when you need focused national action, that should be the priority.


----------



## brihard (28 Nov 2020)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Hmm, sometimes the national interest should over-ride provincial stove-piping. The feds should not run roughshod over provincial sensibilities of course, but when you need focused national action, that should be the priority.



In a constitutional system, there’s only so far you can go with that. Particularly when you’ll need to do most of the heavy lifting through provincial agencies and employees, and when execution will be so dependent on local knowledge.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> In a constitutional system, there’s only so far you can go with that. Particularly when you’ll need to do most of the heavy lifting through provincial agencies and employees, and when execution will be so dependent on local knowledge.



I think there is more than one Provincial Government who would love nothing more than to dump the Health care file federally, so that they can blame somebody else. It doesn’t matter that the health services would not be improved by Ottawa trying to figure out for, say, Red Deer or Deer Lake.


----------



## brihard (28 Nov 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I think there is more than one Provincial Government who would love nothing more than to dump the Health care file federally, so that they can blame somebody else. It doesn’t matter that the health services would not be improved by Ottawa trying to figure out for, say, Red Deer or Deer Lake.



Maybe not the best example; Deer Lake is FN run, under federal regulations. Health for First Nations remains a federal responsibility under INAC.

But yeah- I'm not so sure provinces would want to dump control over COVID response to the feds. As long as provinces get to retain control, they can tailor their responses to their own economic and political goals. Trying to dump the file would be abdicating their responsibility.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Maybe not the best example; Deer Lake is FN run, under federal regulations. Health for First Nations remains a federal responsibility under INAC.
> 
> But yeah- I'm not so sure provinces would want to dump control over COVID response to the feds. As long as provinces get to retain control, they can tailor their responses to their own economic and political goals. Trying to dump the file would be abdicating their responsibility.



I fully agree- I was just trying to make the point that to truly centralize all health care delivery in Canada to Ottawa and away from the provinces would not in any way improve health care delivery in Canada. Exhibit A: health care delivery on every first nation in Canada. Exhibit B: health care delivery to CAF members.  I could go on.

Where I think the Feds can play a useful role in healthcare is to hold National equipment stocks/PPE/medicines for the “rare” pandemics or major national disasters, and then reinforce the Provinces with stock. I am also beginning to wonder if PHAC should take over tracking of vaccinations from the Provinces, so there is a national standard and database, but the provinces would still administer the vaccines.


----------



## Infanteer (28 Nov 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Where I think the Feds can play a useful role in healthcare is to hold National equipment stocks/PPE/medicines for the “rare” pandemics or major national disasters, and then reinforce the Provinces with stock.



https://www.canada.ca/en/public-health/services/emergency-preparedness-response/national-emergency-strategic-stockpile.html


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Maybe not the best example; Deer Lake is FN run, under federal regulations. Health for First Nations remains a federal responsibility under INAC.



When did Deer Lake become FN?  All one's perspective, I suppose.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Nov 2020)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> https://www.canada.ca/en/public-health/services/emergency-preparedness-response/national-emergency-strategic-stockpile.html



Yeah, I know, but it looks to me if it wasn’t near good enough for COVID


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> When did Deer Lake become FN?  All one's perspective, I suppose.



Don't confuse Deer Lake First Nation is an Oji-Cree First Nations band government in Northern Ontario, located north of Red Lake, Ontario Canada with Deer Lake is a town in the western part of the island of Newfoundland in the province of Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada.

The town derives its name from Deer Lake and is situated at the outlet of the upper Humber River at the northeastern end of the lake.


----------



## brihard (28 Nov 2020)

I guess given the Mammal/Terrain feature naming convention I ought to have expected there to be more than one Deer Lake.

Incidentally, in my job that same naming convention is called a ‘red flag’.


----------



## suffolkowner (28 Nov 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, but it looks to me if it wasn’t near good enough for COVID



I think that's because many of the national and provincial stockpiles were thrown out not long before COVID struck. Too expensive to store and expired masks and all that.


----------



## GAP (28 Nov 2020)

suffolkowner said:
			
		

> I think that's because many of the national and provincial stockpiles were thrown out not long before COVID struck. Too expensive to store and expired masks and all that.



How on god's green earth does a mask expire?


----------



## kev994 (28 Nov 2020)

GAP said:
			
		

> How on god's green earth does a mask expire?


Oh man there was a huge ruckus in Winnipeg, a bunch of masks from the SARS stockpile was handed out to schools and daycares, apparently the shelf life is 5 years, these things were ~9. Word was they smell funny. Province said they inspected them and determined they were good but all hell broke loose.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Nov 2020)

GAP said:
			
		

> How on god's green earth does a mask expire?



Similar to how cannister and suits do for CBRN kit?   :dunno:


----------



## suffolkowner (28 Nov 2020)

GAP said:
			
		

> How on god's green earth does a mask expire?



It's a manufactured safety device so I think they all have to come with an expiry date. The federal government tendered for their removal from at least 2 of the 7 main storage warehouses. Ontario may have done something similar due to the cost of storage of $3M a year(?). There was a case from Ottawa(?) where the hospital/LHIN/health unit CEO or something managed to stop them from throwing out their local supplies. Not information that's being promoted but I hope we get answer at some time in the future


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Nov 2020)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Don't confuse Deer Lake First Nation is an Oji-Cree First Nations band government in Northern Ontario, located north of Red Lake, Ontario Canada with Deer Lake is a town in the western part of the island of Newfoundland in the province of Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada.
> 
> The town derives its name from Deer Lake and is situated at the outlet of the upper Humber River at the northeastern end of the lake.



I suppose I should have used the sarcasm emoji.  The last time I was in Deer Lake Nfld (in the 1970s) was when the plane taking us to Halifax to catch the bus to Cornwallis stopped there as it hopped across the island to NS (St. John's, Deer Lake, Sydney, Halifax) - an interesting stop because Chubby Checker got on the flight at Deer Lake.


----------



## FSTO (29 Nov 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I fully agree- I was just trying to make the point that to truly centralize all health care delivery in Canada to Ottawa and away from the provinces would not in any way improve health care delivery in Canada. Exhibit A: health care delivery on every first nation in Canada. Exhibit B: health care delivery to CAF members.  I could go on.
> 
> Where I think the Feds can play a useful role in healthcare is to hold National equipment stocks/PPE/medicines for the “rare” pandemics or major national disasters, and then reinforce the Provinces with stock. I am also beginning to wonder if PHAC should take over tracking of vaccinations from the Provinces, so there is a national standard and database, but the provinces would still administer the vaccines.


That would work to me.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Nov 2020)

GAP said:
			
		

> How on god's green earth does a mask expire?



My point is that if the Federal National stockpile people were doing their jobs properly, items with expiry dates would (ideally) be sold/given away before they expire and replaced with new stock.


----------



## GR66 (29 Nov 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> My point is that if the Federal National stockpile people were doing their jobs properly, items with expiry dates would (ideally) be sold/given away before they expire and replaced with new stock.



Bang on....IF they were doing their job properly

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/heath-minister-emergency-stockpile-1.5530081

And both federal parties are to blame.  Ordered under a Conservative government in 2009, expired and apparently not replaced under a conservative government in 2014 and disposed of and apparently not replaced under a Liberal government in 2019.

Like so many "rainy day" things (CF?) it's easy to ignore them in the good times but not having them when times turn bad is a big deal.


----------



## Remius (29 Nov 2020)

It’s a typical thing in Canada.  We have something we might need, be it a capability or a supply or whatever.  We never use it so we think we might never need it until we do.  So many examples.  And then find ourselves having to start over from scratch.

Isotope production, vaccine production, tanks, mortars, 50 cal, airborne regiment,  etc etc etc. (I’m just listing a salad bowl of examples)

This shouldn’t shock anyone.  We tend to make bad decisions sometimes.  And pay for it later. 

I’m curious if this was a departmental decision to find efficiencies (the Cons were big on that direction at that time when they were big on DRAP) or if it was at the specific direction of the sitting gvt.


----------



## lenaitch (29 Nov 2020)

For regularly consumed items such as PPE, they could set up a system where the government is essentially a central buyer/supplier from which the provinces would order.  That way, the stock get cycled.

Back in 1970, Air Canada Flight 621 augered in north of Toronto in OPP jurisdiction.  Members were pressed into remains recovery, morgue assistants, etc.  One of the problems was proper equipment (most PPE items such as gloves and aprons were rubber back then).  Afterwards, they established two 'emergency kits' aprons, gloves, ball hats, etc.  In the mid-80s, I was transferred to one of the sites and one night I opened up the kit.  Everything that was rubber, fabric, etc. was completely rotten.  Pretty much everything is  prone to deterioration and needs to be managed.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Nov 2020)

The problem with stock cycling is that a pandemic, as a black swan event, requires vastly greater quantities than would normally be cycled through.  Depot stocks could partially be distributed through life cycle, but holdings to address a national pandemic have to be significantly more than normal consumption - how large is an exercise in risk assessment and risk management.  

I suspect that buried in PHAC briefings to various ministers was a note that the savings they were ordered to find in various government cutting exercises were increasing risk in the event of a national pandemic; but since the assessed risk was likely very low probability, but with extremely high impact (top left corner of the graph) it was accepted.

(For those interested in such things: GoC guide to risk management: https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-secretariat/corporate/risk-management/guide-integrated-risk-management.html)


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Nov 2020)

To whit;

https://www.toronto.com/opinion-story/9916365-ontario-stockpiled-55-million-face-masks-then-destroyed-them/


----------



## lenaitch (29 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The problem with stock cycling is that a pandemic, as a black swan event, requires vastly greater quantities than would normally be cycled through.  Depot stocks could partially be distributed through life cycle, but holdings to address a national pandemic have to be significantly more than normal consumption - how large is an exercise in risk assessment and risk management.
> 
> I suspect that buried in PHAC briefings to various ministers was a note that the savings they were ordered to find in various government cutting exercises were increasing risk in the event of a national pandemic; but since the assessed risk was likely very low probability, but with extremely high impact (top left corner of the graph) it was accepted.
> 
> (For those interested in such things: GoC guide to risk management: https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-secretariat/corporate/risk-management/guide-integrated-risk-management.html)



Oh, for sure, but at least it provides for rotation.  How effective it works depends on shelf live, which depends on the item and how it is stored.  Just using wild numbers, if the Canadian medical system uses 5 million masks in a normal year, if there are 50 million on hand, the inventory is re-cycled within 10 years.  For more complex items such as ventilators, generators, etc. etc. they migh be more durable but there are ongoing readiness costs.

What it takes is money for warehousing and inventory management personnel/systems, which governments don't like to do because it has no votes in it.  If I'm in charge of a Ministry, division, etc. and am presented with an x% budget cut, do I cut this or day-to-day service delivery that the public sees and makes them happy?


----------



## dapaterson (29 Nov 2020)

lenaitch said:
			
		

> Oh, for sure, but at least it provides for rotation.  How effective it works depends on shelf live, which depends on the item and how it is stored.  Just using wild numbers, if the Canadian medical system uses 5 million masks in a normal year, if there are 50 million on hand, the inventory is re-cycled within 10 years.  For more complex items such as ventilators, generators, etc. etc. they migh be more durable but there are ongoing readiness costs.



Except the shelf life is 5 years, so you're throwing away 50%, and the opposition and press condemn you for wasting money on materiel that was never used.  Or you shrink the stockpile and keep your fingers crossed that things won't go sideways - hope is always a CoA (unfortunately).



> What it takes is money for warehousing and inventory management personnel/systems, which governments don't like to do because it has no votes in it.  If I'm in charge of a Ministry, division, etc. and am presented with an x% budget cut, do I cut this or day-to-day service delivery that the public sees and makes them happy?



There will also be the conflicting priorities of an effective system, and one that spreads federal funding around.  So while your depots should be near major transportation infrastructure and major population centres, you know there's going to be a stockpile of 5 million masks in Mt Pleasant PEI, beside the airport (that will also get millions of dollars poured into it "just in case") because someone needs to be seen as bringing home the bacon in advance on an election.  (See also: GoC Pay and Pension Centres in New Brunswick, whose mail goes through Matane QC because of course.)


----------



## brihard (29 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The problem with stock cycling is that a pandemic, as a black swan event, requires vastly greater quantities than would normally be cycled through.  Depot stocks could partially be distributed through life cycle, but holdings to address a national pandemic have to be significantly more than normal consumption - how large is an exercise in risk assessment and risk management.
> 
> I suspect that buried in PHAC briefings to various ministers was a note that the savings they were ordered to find in various government cutting exercises were increasing risk in the event of a national pandemic; but since the assessed risk was likely very low probability, but with extremely high impact (top left corner of the graph) it was accepted.
> 
> (For those interested in such things: GoC guide to risk management: https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-secretariat/corporate/risk-management/guide-integrated-risk-management.html)



Not having any idea what consumption rates are like, I wonder if they took a 'just in time' approach and set it up so that stuff would get pushed out to end users in the last 3 or 4 months of its shelf life? That way, assuming a 5 year shelf life, there would at all times being seven or eight months' of normal supply stockpiled that they could draw on while ramping up manufacturing as we saw happen in the spring?


----------



## dapaterson (29 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Not having any idea what consumption rates are like, I wonder if they took a 'just in time' approach and set it up so that stuff would get pushed out to end users in the last 3 or 4 months of its shelf life? That way, assuming a 5 year shelf life, there would at all times being seven or eight months' of normal supply stockpiled that they could draw on while ramping up manufacturing as we saw happen in the spring?



If we need ten masks in the stockpile which have a five year shelf life, and over five years national consumption is five, then every ten years we will issue five and destroy five as expired.

Just in time collapses when everyone needs it at the same time, as happened with PPE this year.  That's the rationale for having more than you need usually, so that you have enough when things go pear shaped.


----------



## brihard (29 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we need ten masks in the stockpile which have a five year shelf life, and over five years national consumption is five, then every ten years we will issue five and destroy five as expired.
> 
> Just in time collapses when everyone needs it at the same time, as happened with PPE this year.  That's the rationale for having more than you need usually, so that you have enough when things go pear shaped.



Understood. Let's take bigger numbers for math. Let's say Ontario needs a million masks a month, and masks have a five year shelf live. So they stockpile 55 million masks. Every month the million oldest go out with 4 or 5 months left in their life, and a million new ones show up. At all times upwards of 50 million are stockpiled. Through deliberate rotation, they don't expire.

Public health crisis like COVID hits, and suddenly the province needs 15 million masks a month- a multiple of 15x normal use. That stockpile now means you have three months and a bit stockpiled, so it buys you three months to try to get emergency production/acquisition online. It buys time to get more, if nothing else.

Am I fundamentally off track on any part of the theory of this? Obviously the logistical realities are far more complicated, but they could, for instance, tell health care providers that if they acquire their materiel from the stockpile, they would be eligible to draw on it in the event of a crisis. If they choose not to and to make their own contracting and acquisition, fine, but they don't necessarily get a priority access to stockpiled stuff in the event of a crisis. That would encourage centralized materiel management for critical PPE.


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Nov 2020)

In a surprisingly nice development on the issue of masks and visors, one of Ontario’s First Nations took up the challenge and converted space into a manufacturing facility for PPE.  This is one of those things that I hope survives beyond the pandemic. Sourcing at home in a location where those jobs are sorely needed.

https://www.myespanolanow.com/37130/new-factory-to-make-ppe-opens-in-wiikwemkoong/


----------



## lenaitch (29 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Understood. Let's take bigger numbers for math. Let's say Ontario needs a million masks a month, and masks have a five year shelf live. So they stockpile 55 million masks. Every month the million oldest go out with 4 or 5 months left in their life, and a million new ones show up. At all times upwards of 50 million are stockpiled. Through deliberate rotation, they don't expire.
> 
> Public health crisis like COVID hits, and suddenly the province needs 15 million masks a month- a multiple of 15x normal use. That stockpile now means you have three months and a bit stockpiled, so it buys you three months to try to get emergency production/acquisition online. It buys time to get more, if nothing else.
> 
> Am I fundamentally off track on any part of the theory of this? Obviously the logistical realities are far more complicated, but they could, for instance, tell health care providers that if they acquire their materiel from the stockpile, they would be eligible to draw on it in the event of a crisis. If they choose not to and to make their own contracting and acquisition, fine, but they don't necessarily get a priority access to stockpiled stuff in the event of a crisis. That would encourage centralized materiel management for critical PPE.



No, I think you have it - the stockpile, properly managed so it remains useable, buys time.  Obviously, if demand increases x-fold, you need to ramp up production unless the crisis is large but localized and relatively short-lived like some kind of natural disaster.  The alternative to a stockpile is purchase, in large quantities, perhaps when everybody else is wanting the same thing.  As we have seen, many sources, large and small, rose to the occasion and began cranking out masks, but I would suggest masks are on the comparatively easy end (although dependent on raw material availability) of ramped up production.  Other emergency preparedness products perhaps not so much.


----------



## GR66 (30 Nov 2020)

Part of the problem here is silo thinking.  

Yes, our emergency stockpile of N95 masks may be greater than what can be cycled through in the 5-year shelf life of the mask.  But why does that mean that the expired masks have to be thrown out?  

Why not set it up that when masks hit year four of their life they are transferred (along with their budget cost) from Public Safety Canada to Global Affairs Canada.  These masks (still with a full year of life in them) can then be distributed as part of our foreign aid program to Third World countries and medical NGO's to use.  Something tangible that can fill a need and reduce the health care costs to poor nations and can't easily be misused like cash.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 Nov 2020)

Exactly right, in my view, GR66.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Nov 2020)

Life cycling would have to be in advance of expiry to avoid a perspective of "dumping expired stuff on the third world".


----------



## GR66 (30 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Life cycling would have to be in advance of expiry to avoid a perspective of "dumping expired stuff on the third world".



That's why I suggested that they be distributed at the 4 year mark with one year of life left in them.  I'm sure the annual requirement for disposable N95 masks in the developing world FAR exceeds the quantity we'd be looking to cycle each year.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Nov 2020)

I admire your optimism that PHAC and GAC could sufficiently coordinate to collect, ship and distribute materiel within a year.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I admire your optimism that PHAC and GAC could sufficiently coordinate to collect, ship and distribute materiel within a year.



And putting a General in charge should help all that work better, right?

 :sarcasm:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I admire your optimism that PHAC and GAC could sufficiently coordinate to collect, ship and distribute materiel within a year.



Hey- this is aspirational stuff.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (30 Nov 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And putting a General in charge should help all that work better, right?
> 
> :sarcasm:



A Major or LCol would make things worse as well, unless you chose the right person.  In this case, MGen Fortin is the right person, based off of my firsthand view of the first go around for Op LASER.


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Dec 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> A Major or LCol would make things worse as well, unless you chose the right person.  In this case, MGen Fortin is the right person, based off of my firsthand view of the first go around for Op LASER.



Looking at his picture I think he was beside me the whole way on the army run a few years back. His pace seemed effortless and the cadence was inspiring. . A guy that can run like that can concentrate on what matters most - run the mile you are in, eyes on the next and what’s needed to get there. I suspect he leads like that.


----------

